# Americans Leaving America



## Xue Sheng (Jul 29, 2008)

The Quiet Exodus: Bye-Bye, U.S.A.!
More Americanssome 3 million citizens a yearare finding success and happiness by moving abroad.

Interesting timing since after the governor of my state eluded to lay offs today my wife said I could always go to China and get a job if I get layed off.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 29, 2008)

I wouldn't mind looking abroad, but as far as I can tell, web-geek and photographer are low-want's for other nations.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 29, 2008)

It's unrealistic for me to really do, but I can say I've entertained the thought.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm entertaining the thought after my pleasent interlude in Hawaii.  It's all about marketability.  My advice is that if you are looking to move to this or that country, see where your skill set falls and do the work you need to do in order to adapt what you have to what they need.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 29, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I wouldn't mind looking abroad, but as far as I can tell, web-geek and photographer are low-want's for other nations.


 
Hey per our Web Master he is worth about $100/Hr in Afghanistan at the moment. It wouldn't be my choice even for $100/hr but to each his own.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 29, 2008)

maunakumu said:


> I'm entertaining the thought after my pleasent interlude in Hawaii. It's all about marketability. My advice is that if you are looking to move to this or that country, see where your skill set falls and do the work you need to do in order to adapt what you have to what they need.


 
OH SURE just THROW Hawaii in my face again 

I'm really not considering it but if push comes to shove I might have to. 

I just found it interesting that the very day they start talking lay offs and my wife says I could always get a job in China I come across that article.

EDIT:

And just this morning I was joking about moving to Norway, who knew


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 29, 2008)

I would leave for the right country and the right career opportunity.

I even volunteered to leave my current company, but they told me that I am not that lucky and that the pain is not over yet. 

Oh Well, one never knows.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 30, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> OH SURE just THROW Hawaii in my face again
> 
> I'm really not considering it but if push comes to shove I might have to.
> 
> ...


 
I'm really enjoying the pacific islands right now.  The beaches, the laid back atmosphere, the natural beauty...

...its quite a change from the ice and snow...

I can't wait to talk about this in February!


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 30, 2008)

maunakumu said:


> I'm really enjoying the pacific islands right now. The beaches, the laid back atmosphere, the natural beauty...
> 
> ...its quite a change from the ice and snow...
> 
> *I can't wait to talk about this in February*!


 

yep that's when ALL of us who live in cold countries come and visit you rofl!  :ultracool


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 30, 2008)

If I could speak the language  and find a good place to live in an not to overly crowed area I would consider moving. However, my wife would most likely frown upon the idea. I would love to just be able to teach my art anywhere and make a living from it
Is the south considered a different country?   :angel: there she would go  but I can not understand most of her relatives so I would have to learn the language. :uhyeah:


----------



## jkembry (Jul 30, 2008)

Having spent the first 12 years of my career in the Navy abroad, I would have no problems with moving and working abroad.  As much as I Love the U. S. and all it stands for, I do believe that other countries have better conditions for employment.  I found this to be especially true in Europe.  I can speak for other areas of the world since I haven't spent as much time there...but working in Europe would be fine with me.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 30, 2008)

I would love to move to Peurto Rico and will as soon as those damm inlaws move there. My wife has already said when her Mama goes we can too. We already have a house and a little business with here relatives, plus ai can open a school down there as well. I would love canada except one thing isn't chew around there someplace?


----------



## jkembry (Jul 30, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> I would love to move to Peurto Rico and will as soon as those damm inlaws move there. My wife has already said when her Mama goes we can too. We already have a house and a little business with here relatives, plus ai can open a school down there as well. I would love canada except one thing isn't chew around there someplace?




Cool...I spent 3 1/2 years in Puerto Rico...and with the exception of a couple of hurricanes had a great time.  The fishing back then (late 70's - early 80's) and the food was GREAT.  If you need a live in house-keeper let me know...I will work for food and training.:wink2:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 30, 2008)

jkembry said:


> Cool...I spent 3 1/2 years in Puerto Rico...and with the exception of a couple of hurricanes had a great time. The fishing back then (late 70's - early 80's) and the food was GREAT. If you need a live in house-keeper let me know...I will work for food and training.:wink2:


 
You know JK we go every year in March for a tournament and it is the most wonderful two weeks, If you are ever there when I am you and anybody else would have a place to train and stay.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 30, 2008)

It's an idea that's been rolling around in my head for a while.  Not ready to act upon it yet, but not ready to discard it either.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 30, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Hey per our Web Master he is worth about $100/Hr in Afghanistan at the moment. It wouldn't be my choice even for $100/hr but to each his own.


I turned down an opt. to goto Iraq for $100,000 a few years back....most of the mid east is on the same "Eh, no." list for me.   Have been considering Belize though.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 30, 2008)

One thing I really agree with the article about is its point about politics.  I don't think you are going to be happy if your choice to leave is because the politics here suck.  Politics everywhere sucks and you are NOT going to get rid of those problems in your life.  

For me, its about adventure and experiencing different cultures and broadening my family's experience.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 30, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I turned down an opt. to goto Iraq for $100,000 a few years back....most of the mid east is on the same "Eh, no." list for me. Have been considering Belize though.


 
You should check out Dubai, Bob.  This is one of the most advanced and growing tech centers in the entire world.  And the pay rocks hardcore...especially considering the fact you don't have to pay taxes on what you earn!

When I finish my degree, I'm considering Dubai for a few years.  I could make high six figures in the oil market and then take that money where ever I wanted to go next.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 30, 2008)

maunakumu said:


> One thing I really agree with the article about is its point about politics. I don't think you are going to be happy if your choice to leave is because the politics here suck. Politics everywhere sucks and you are NOT going to get rid of those problems in your life.
> 
> For me, its about adventure and experiencing different cultures and broadening my family's experience.


 
For me it would be about having a salary and being able to train CMA everyday...oh and the food I love the food in Beijing 

But I really have no plan to move there at this time it would all be dependant on what the Governor of my state decides as far as lay offs go and how that effects me. 

Or if my wife sent our youngest daughter to school there for a year then I would go as well.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 30, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I turned down an opt. to goto Iraq for $100,000 a few years back....most of the mid east is on the same "Eh, no." list for me. Have been considering Belize though.


 
I turned down an offer to do computer work in Jerusalem awhile back myself.


----------



## jkembry (Jul 30, 2008)

For your enjoyment, I thought I would pass along a link of a site that is devoted to folks that want to move to, and retire abroad.

Here you go.

www.EscapeArtist.com


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 30, 2008)

maunakumu said:


> You should check out Dubai, Bob. This is one of the most advanced and growing tech centers in the entire world. And the pay rocks hardcore...especially considering the fact you don't have to pay taxes on what you earn!
> 
> When I finish my degree, I'm considering Dubai for a few years. I could make high six figures in the oil market and then take that money where ever I wanted to go next.


 

My daughter worked out there for a while, said it was a good experience but you do have to be careful. Dubai is only tolerant to a point. Some of her friends have stayed out there but she missed us us...aaaah! She was working for the Dubai Racing club training racehorses, each horse and thee were hundreds had it's own groom all she had to do was ride. got a 2 bedroomed apartment with maid service and all the duty free shopping she could handle lol. Hence my very nice Chanel handbag. She went sking on real snow in the largest indoor ski slope in the world, went on a desert safari, had clothes designed and made for her. However she couldn't go out running or driving and there were other restrictions but I guess if you know what they are and can accept them there's no problem. A British couple recently got arrested on the beach for having sex in public, the policeman warned them but they carried on and now they are whinging, frankly that's tough if they go to prison. they know the rules there so really have to abide by them or not live there, it is a choice.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 30, 2008)

It sounds like any other place.  You can't expect them to change to your tastes.  You've got to do that work...or you probably shouldn't be going.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 31, 2008)

maunakumu said:


> I'm really enjoying the pacific islands right now.  The beaches, the laid back atmosphere, the natural beauty...
> 
> ...its quite a change from the ice and snow...
> 
> I can't wait to talk about this in February!



*Now, now, now some of us love the snow!*






 (then there are the other weaker more frail humans around :lol  We wild men from the great north are a little different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

So in February talk all you want but some of us will be extremely happy with our snow.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 31, 2008)

maunakumu said:


> You should check out Dubai, Bob.  This is one of the most advanced and growing tech centers in the entire world.  And the pay rocks hardcore...especially considering the fact you don't have to pay taxes on what you earn!
> 
> When I finish my degree, I'm considering Dubai for a few years.  I could make high six figures in the oil market and then take that money where ever I wanted to go next.



Not to rain on your parade but I have alot of relatives that have worked there so before you jump email me for some stories.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 31, 2008)

I'd love to hear it, PM me if you can...


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 31, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Now, now, now some of us love the snow!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I don't really mind the ice and snow.  If I move somewhere else, going somewhere with a proper winter wouldn't be out of the question.  Although, I'd like to dodge the extreme cold if I can.  That is something I do NOT enjoy.  You can't do anything outside when its -20 below...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 31, 2008)

maunakumu said:


> I don't really mind the ice and snow. If I move somewhere else, going somewhere with a proper winter wouldn't be out of the question. Although, I'd like to dodge the extreme cold if I can. That is something I do NOT enjoy. You can't do anything outside when its -20 below...


 
Then DO NOT go to Harbin China Average Temperature there is a bit below zero degrees Fahrenheit (avg temp -20 C) in the Winter and -20 F is not uncommon either.

I like snow shoeing so the more snow the better and cold is not that big a deal either.


----------

